# Wer mag Techno?



## HardwareKiller (2. Februar 2012)

David Guetta is mit Dreams oder The Future gut bei mir angekommen


----------



## Thallassa (2. Februar 2012)

Das als Techno zu bezeichnen ist eine Schande, das ist eher Electro bzw. 0815Billigpop 
Zudem, muss man für diese Aussage einen Threat aufmachen?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2012)

David Guetta mag ich gar nicht. Das ist außerdem kein Techno sondern Commercial House/Pop.

Aber Techno mag ich, besonders Hands Up.

Außerdem viel Hardstyle und Electro und natürlich Gigi D´Agostino mit seinem Lento Violento.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (2. Februar 2012)

Hehe...
wie ich das liebe.

Also ich mag Techno und so Künstler wie:

Ricardo Villalobos, Richie Hatwin, Sven Väth, Matador usw. wobei die auch oft in die Richtung Tech-House und Minimal gehen.



Und zu D.G. kann ich nur sagen das sie sich einfach dem Kommerz gefügt haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Februar 2012)

@fred Das ist kein Techno , und wenn du dich mit den Genres nicht auskennst , bitte erst Googeln und probehören.


----------



## Rinkadink (6. Februar 2012)

HardwareKiller schrieb:


> David Guetta is mit Dreams oder The Future gut bei mir angekommen



Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Ersteller dieses Beitrages diese Behauptung nicht ernst meint.

Bevor soein Fred mit diesem Thema erstellt wird, sollte man sich schon ein bisschen mit dieser Musik beschäftigt haben und wenn man sich ernsthaft mit Techno beschäftigt hat und diese Musikrichtung wirklich mag, fallen solche Stichworte wie: David Guetta, Tunnel Trance Force, Future Trance, Dream Dance, Hardstyle, Hands-up, Jumpstyle etc. NICHT, da diese minderwertigen, billigen Abarten dieser Musikrichtung nichts mit Techno zu tun haben.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Februar 2012)

geilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeil hahahhahahaa  verdammt der war richtig gut!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

Ich stehe eher auf Death/Black-Metal wie zum Beispiel Bon Jovi oder Nickelback  Bei Techno gefällt mir eher Hardcore-Gabber wie zum Beispiel LFMAO "Party Rock Anthem" - das ist schon echt hochintellektuelle Satire, dass die mit diesem echt hartem Techo durch den Zusatz "Rock" quasi die Rockmusik aufs Korn nehmen *LOL ROFL <3 !!!!!!!!!111111einseinseinseinself *


----------



## Matthy (17. Februar 2012)

David Guetta macht kein Techno, eher so House, R&b.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Februar 2012)

davidguetta macht charts + rnb vllt, aber das ist sicherlich niemals richtiger house.


----------

